# maj atv plus de son



## turboust (1 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour a tout le monde j'ai fait la mise de atv et depuis je n'est plus de son j'ai donc réinstaller atv  mais rien n'y fait pas de son que l'image

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h51 ----------

rebonjour j'ai oublier deux mots je voulais dire misa a jour


----------



## napalmatt (2 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Que ce soit en stéréo et en fibre optique ?


----------



## turboust (2 Novembre 2009)

bonjour,
 je suis raccorder avec un cable hdmi avant la maj aucun pb après plus de son


----------



## napalmatt (2 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

Ah, je n'ai pas d'installation utilisant l'HDMI, donc je ne serai pas d'une grande aide à ce niveau là. J'ai vu plusieurs fils dans les forums indiquant des soucis suite à la mise à jour. Pour ma part, RAS pour le moment, mais je ne l'utilise que pour l'audio.


----------

